# Patriot's "America" Litter!



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats... what a bunch of cutie pies!


----------



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

Congratulations on your new babies! They look precious.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

:in-love: Congrats to the Happy couple!


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

congratulations, they are adorable


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

So cute! They look adorable there with mommy.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Congrats on the new litter. Can't wait to see more as they grow. Did you breed to a Black sire?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

want!


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats on the new litter!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations! The babies must be growing....more pictures?


----------



## sharper (Oct 6, 2011)

I love that picture, mama and baies beautiful


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Thanks all!
Pictures and videos are always posted on my site; PATRIOT POODLES Toy, Miniature and Standard Red Poodles in NWA Arkansas
Jean


----------

